# Font Creation and Media Conversion Free Online



## SoCalMacMan (Sep 30, 2008)

While searching for an easy to use Font Creator and Media Conversion application, I came across two Free Online sites that are easy to use, constantly provide excellent results and best of all THEY ARE FREE!! 

FONT CREATION: The first site: http://www.yourfonts.com/. offers a Font Template .pdf download that was designed for people who want to use their own handwriting as a font. You simply fill out the .pdf, scan it and upload it for conversion into a .ttf file.

However if you're a savvy Photoshop or Illustrator user it won't take you long to figure out how easily that same template can be used to convert your image files into fonts. 
It's this easy: First convert the .pdf "Your Fonts Template" into an image file (.png seems to work the best). Then convert your original image file into .png files with transparent backgrounds. You can also use the 'Export transparent file' option in Photoshop. Then it's a simple drag and drop onto the "Your Font Template" image, and a quick resize to make sure it fits correctly the corresponding "letter box". When you are finished make sure you flatten the image and save it as a 300 dpi .gif, .jpg or .png. 
Your almost done! Upload the newly created Your Font Template image file at http://www.yourfonts.com/ and in less than 5 minutes your images will be converted into .ttf files ready to be download and install. IT REALLY WORKS!

MEDIA CONVERSION: The second site is: http://media-convert.com/. Although the name "Media Convert" may sound like it's just for Images, Movies and Music, it's so much more! Text, Vector Graphics, Ring-tones, Data Files, File Compression, you name it. The site has built in output settings for each type of conversion, however it also allows you to tweak the output options to fit your needs. IT'S FOOL PROOF

So, before you spend hundreds of dollars on similar applications, I'd suggest giving these sites a closer look. After all wouldn't you rather spend your hard earned cash on a new iPhone 3G?!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2008)

That sounds like a sales pitch.. 
What is your affiliation with either software?


----------



## SoCalMacMan (Sep 30, 2008)

No affiliation with either site!  I suppose I've spent so many years selling script ideas to studios, and doing press release, everything I write comes out sounding like a "sales pitch".  
-Robert


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2008)

A good sales pitch I guess, wouldn't mind hiring you 
Anyway, welcome to Mac OS X, Robert. 
I'll have a look on those applications, as a font making program never hurts. Was actually looking for one a while ago, so that will be nicely on time for creating some Xmas crafts.


----------

